# 10 weeks old ragdolls



## dragonfire (Aug 1, 2005)

It's been a while since I last posted picures of my kitties, so here they are, 10 weeks old today!

Brennan:

















Brennan, or "Moses" as he will be called by his new owners, is a real gentle soul, so mellow and cuddly!

Aislinn:

















Here's a real princess! She purrs whenever you touch here, or even if you are petting the kitten next to her! :lol: She really is a little lady, she loves it when you feed here with your fingers rather than eating from the bowl. :roll: But she's a real sweetheart, I could just eat her right up! :luv 

Bronwyn:

















Bronwyn, or "Zibell" has grown into a tough, playful girl! She the second largest in the litter now, with a real big tummy and nice big paws! :luv 
Such a sweet girl, and with amazing, sapphire-blue eyes!

Aidan:


















Oh, the little trickster! He looks innocent enough in these pictures, but he a real mischief-maker! He's best game is to "help" me when I'm cleaning the litterbox or sweeping the floor. He alwysd comes running then, and start chasing the broom or play in the sand. :roll: :lol: But he's a real charmer, It won't be easy letting him go...

Kellin:

















The biggest boy in the litter, and growing fast! He's a real cuddler, who loves to be petted on the tummy!


----------



## cattus (Dec 23, 2005)

I've been watching these kittens grow and they're all gorgeous. I just love them all and want to take them home


----------



## debo (Jul 25, 2005)

I'd like ALL of them. They are so cute. Do they have homes yet?


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

Omg they are all so cute with gorgeous personalities :heart


----------



## Katten Minnaar (Mar 18, 2005)

awww how sweet and cute  

I am in love with your kitties, I can see how it must be very hard for you to let them go.

I wish i could have one!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

They are so cute, I love Aislinn especially, she is so pretty!


----------

